# $1000 deductible vs $250 inconvenient fee



## tracker2019 (Aug 16, 2019)

Can someone explain to me how this works?

Issue: Rider slam my door to another vehicle when I drop her off. Not hard, but enough to cause scratch on the door.
Driver: Flie a claim on the same day that our car is damaged caused by the rider. Provide estimate the next day.
Uber: Send us more pictures, blah blah blah within 3 days and provide estimate from certified shop. YES I already did!
Driver: wait...
Uber: Your claim has been filed with Allstate. Go ahead and talk to them yourself.
Driver: Got the claim number
Allstate: We review your case and the estimate is less than $1000 so we won't cover it. We don't know about convenient fee, you have to talk to uber.
Uber: Once this issue been review with an adjuster, we'll be unable to provide any monetary assistance with this. 

What is inconvenient fee then????


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Like when someone pukes in your back seat is what I imagine they're referencing. You can tell Uber that Allstate told you to get that instead.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

tracker2019 said:


> Can someone explain to me how this works?
> 
> Issue: Rider slam my door to another vehicle when I drop her off. Not hard, but enough to cause scratch on the door.
> Driver: Flie a claim on the same day that our car is damaged caused by the rider. Provide estimate the next day.
> ...


It's what they will pay you, and may or may not charge the pax for.

Note: if the inconvenience fee ever doesn't cover the damage, you CAN get the rest of whatever part of the deductible they didn't give you by going after the pax in Small Claims court, if you choose to, and find it worth your time.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

tracker2019 said:


> Can someone explain to me how this works?
> 
> Issue: Rider slam my door to another vehicle when I drop her off. Not hard, but enough to cause scratch on the door.
> Driver: Flie a claim on the same day that our car is damaged caused by the rider. Provide estimate the next day.
> ...


That is the money you have to inconveniently spend after getting the Rohit-Runaround.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

tracker2019 said:


> Can someone explain to me how this works?
> 
> What is inconvenient fee then????


It's one of ubers scams to give drivers a false sense of security. My car WAS perfect until an airport passenger had something in his pocket that poked a hole in my rear armrest. I took pictures, got an estimate from a legit company, sent all info to uber, had back & forth emails, then same bs, they said is was wear & tear. The estimate was only 125$ so I'm not gonna pay my insurance $500 or ubers bs $1000 for it. Eventually they stopped replying to my emails. I fixed it myself, but still, don't count on uber for anything reasonable or helpful.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> It's one of ubers scams to give drivers a false sense of security. My car WAS perfect until an airport passenger had something in his pocket that poked a hole in my rear armrest. I took pictures, got an estimate from a legit company, sent all info to uber, had back & forth emails, then same bs, they said is was wear & tear. The estimate was only 125$ so I'm not gonna pay my insurance $500 or ubers bs $1000 for it. Eventually they stopped replying to my emails. I fixed it myself, but still, don't count on uber for anything reasonable or helpful.


You don't pay your insurance the deductible. That is the amount that comes off the top of whatever the estimate is to fix the problem, that comes out of your pocket first. You pay the repair cost.

If the cost is less than the deductible, you pay for the repair, which is what you did. If it was, say, $750, you would pay the $500 deductible you say you had (I'm assuming your deductible was lowered with the rideshare endorsement you had?), and Uber's insurance would pay you $250.

And you COULD, if you chose to, go after the pax for your deductible, since it was their fault.


----------



## tracker2019 (Aug 16, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> If the cost is less than the deductible, you pay for the repair, which is what you did. If it was, say, $750, you would pay the $500 deductible you say you had (I'm assuming your deductible was lowered with the rideshare endorsement you had?), and Uber's insurance would pay you $250.


I understand how deductible work, but in this case why would I use my personal insurance if this happen before I completed the trip?

The trip was $11.01 for rider. $7.19 for me. I'm sure she's not going to take any responsibility for this.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

tracker2019 said:


> I understand how deductible work, but in this case why would I use my personal insurance if this happen before I completed the trip?
> 
> The trip was $11.01 for rider. $7.19 for me. I'm sure she's not going to take any responsibility for this.


Damage is damage. You called a cop for the accident/incident report, right?


----------



## tracker2019 (Aug 16, 2019)

No I didn't. The other car was parked and there's no visible damage to the other car. I didn't know I needed to. 
I should have. I will next time regardless of how small the incident is.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

tracker2019 said:


> I understand how deductible work, but in this case why would I use my personal insurance if this happen before I completed the trip?
> 
> The trip was $11.01 for rider. $7.19 for me. I'm sure she's not going to take any responsibility for this.


the UBER deductible is $1000. anything less than that uber wont cover. if your insurance has a $500 deductible then they wont pay for anything until the cost exceeds $500 as thats your out of pocket expense. if your damage is $600 then you would use your insurance, pay $500 then they would pay the remaining $100 and uber pays nothing because you didnt reach the $1000 deductible they require.

Really if its less than $2000 its not worth the claim. just pay out of pocket...if you really want to go after pax thats a whole nightmare youll never be satisfied with.


----------



## marinedr (Aug 21, 2019)

I get it. I will try to get over it. 

Still what will make one qualified for inconvenient fee then ? ?
Anything that’s not crash incident?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Why would you stop so close to another car so as when pax gets door hits car. It's your fault for parking so close that's why Uber no pay fee.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> Why would you stop so close to another car so as when pax gets door hits car. It's your fault for parking so close that's why Uber no pay fee.


Good point. I _should_ be able to leave the keys in the ignition and the doors unlocked while I go into McDonalds in the ghetto to enjoy a meal. And pax should know not to open the door onto objects. But........

This is how we learn!


----------



## marinedr (Aug 21, 2019)

A decent person would always check left and right, front and back when they open the door to make sure they don't hit anything, especially when it's not their cars.

As a driver, I make sure I don't park in the middle of the street and block the traffic. I make sure passenger can still open the door.


----------

